# Spotify and or playing movies on screen?



## madnutz (Feb 14, 2013)

I can't find the **** search field so I apologize if this has been asked a million times already, i have two questions

1. Is there a spotify app similar to the pandora app in mylink? I would like to have spotify show album art and also look at my playlist from the screen, right now i just use the bluetooth app and play on my phone...
2. Is there a way to either stream a movie or something to my screen or via usb or **** even load a dvd into it and have it play? My daughter and i take long trips and it would be cool to throw on a tv show for her to watch.


and where the **** si the search button? the only one i see is to search on google.....


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Madnutz, the google bar you see on the top right is the search for the site. It's just powered by google.

Even if you had a DVD player, it would be programmed to where you couldn't watch DVD's on the go for safety reasons. does she sit in the front or the back. 
If in the back I would recommend a portable DVD player the kind that look like a tablet or even a tablet that mount to the back of the seat.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

madnutz said:


> I can't find the **** search field so I apologize if this has been asked a million times already, i have two questions
> 
> 1. Is there a spotify app similar to the pandora app in mylink? I would like to have spotify show album art and also look at my playlist from the screen, right now i just use the bluetooth app and play on my phone...
> 2. Is there a way to either stream a movie or something to my screen or via usb or **** even load a dvd into it and have it play? My daughter and i take long trips and it would be cool to throw on a tv show for her to watch.
> ...




madnutz,
You are not able to download the Spotify app to your MyLink system. You are only able to stream this through your Bluetooth. Also, you are not able to play DVD's through your MyLink system. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

